# RCI renewal special $260 5 years



## cerralee (Jun 12, 2012)

Today I called RCI about a problem I was having with one of my deposits.  While on the phone with the rep she offered me 5 more years to my RCI membership for right around $260. Approximately $55 per year.  She said it was on the RCI website as a special but I can't locate it anywhere.  I already belong until 2018, I figure another five years would take me well into retirement and I have a $50 credit I need to use.  Has anyone else heard or been able to find this special offer in weeks?


----------



## mary2899 (Jun 13, 2012)

It is under the "My Offers" on the home page.


----------



## cerralee (Jun 13, 2012)

My homepage does not show the offers tab.  Rci it department is looking into it.  Wonder what else I have missed out on?


----------



## rhonda (Jun 13, 2012)

mary2899 said:


> It is under the "My Offers" on the home page.


I don't find "My Offers" on the RCI home page?  (I checked both before and after logging into RCI Weeks.)


----------



## JeffW (Jun 13, 2012)

I also don't see it on my home page.  Regular 5 yr membership shows as being $349, so this is a big savings.  Plus, I thought I read before that if you cancel your RCI membership, they'll give you a refund for unused time.

Jeff


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jun 13, 2012)

mary2899 said:


> It is under the "My Offers" on the home page.



I can't locate this either.  I'm a weeks owner/member.


----------



## Hophop4 (Jun 13, 2012)

I guess if we want this we have to call RCI for it.  I don't see it on the website either.


----------



## JeffW (Jun 14, 2012)

For better or worse, I emailed customer support asking about the offer, under the guise of, 'Can you tell me the promo code so the phone agent has no problem finding it.'  I'l see what their response is.

Jeff


----------



## Hophop4 (Jun 14, 2012)

ok I just called RCI and added 5 yrs to my account.  It is actually $267 for the 5 years.  No problem getting it.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 14, 2012)

Is this offer available to new members or just for renewing members?


----------



## Hophop4 (Jun 14, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Is this offer available to new members or just for renewing members?



I don't know, you will have to call RCI and ask them. 
The phone number is:  1-800-338-7777  (this is for weeks)


----------



## wackymother (Jun 15, 2012)

Just did it. The agent was very nice and said yes, $267 for five years. No problem to get it.


----------



## JeffW (Jun 15, 2012)

My reply from RCI:

Thank you for your e-mail.

The offer is 5 years for $267.00 and it is available by phone.  Please 
contact a Vacation Guide at 800/338-7777 to take advantage of this 
offer.  We apologize for any confusion. 


So it would definitely appear not to be limited to select members.


Out of curiousity I looked further into the pricing .   Columns 1,2,4 below are what the RCI website would list.  That is, for a 2 year membership, instead of $89*2->$178, they charge $168, a $10 savings.   I then added the avg cost/yr and then %diff in that avg yearly rate.

It's interesting that moving from:
1 to 2 years results in a 6% savings
2 to 3 years in another 9% savings (14% cumulative)
3 to 4 years in another 13% savings (25% cumulative)

When going from 4 to 5 years, the per year cost actually goes up (from $66.50/yr to $69.80/yr).  Another way to look at it:  moving from 3 years to 4 costs only $37 for that additional year.  Moving from 4 years to 5 costs $83.  

Years	Price  1yr $ * yrs	savings	  cost/yr	% savings per year
1	 $89.00 			 $89.00 	
2	 $168.00 	 $178.00 	 $10.00 	 $84.00 	6%
3	 $229.00 	 $267.00 	 $38.00 	 $76.33 	9%
4	 $266.00 	 $356.00 	 $90.00 	 $66.50 	13%
5	 $349.00 	 $445.00 	 $96.00 	 $69.80 	-5%
10	 $698.00 	 $890.00 	 $192.00 	 $69.80 	0%

There's absolutely no additional savings in moving from 5 years to 10 years.  I can only think you'd want to do it to positively lock in the 5 year rate for 10 years.  However as long as there's always advance notice of rate increases, I'd just wait, and add another 5 years later on.

Bottom line, they are really offering 5 years for the price of 4, bringing the yearly avg cost to $53.40.  I'd much rather the ~23% savings have been applicable to all the rates.  

Jeff


----------



## klpca (Jun 15, 2012)

*New members*

I just got off the phone with RCI and they guy told me that this* is *available for new memberships. He wasn't sure how to accomplish it though - he wanted me to go online and set up an account then call back and they would apply the discount. I'll try to make this happen tonight and I'll report back on the outcome.


----------



## 26weeker (Jun 21, 2012)

i just got off the phone with rci. they said this deal is only for weeks members. just wondering if any points people were able to renew at this rate. thanks


----------



## Magic1962 (Jun 21, 2012)

26 weeker said:


> i just got off the phone with rci. they said this deal is only for weeks members. just wondering if any points people were able to renew at this rate. thanks




yeh they said I couldnt renew either because I have points they said that sometimes they offer something toward the end of the year for point members....


----------



## northovr (Jun 21, 2012)

they just called and offered me the special so I took advantage of it now I'm set untill 2022


----------



## JeffW (Jun 21, 2012)

northovr said:


> .. I'm set untill 2022



New contest?  Whose membership lasts the longest  

Jeff


----------



## DianneL (Jun 24, 2012)

*Membership for weeks*

I took advantage of the five years for $267.  Never did get any notice from RCI, but learned of this on the TUG board.  Thanks Tuggers.  RCI person told me it was ending at the end of this month.


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 24, 2012)

JeffW said:


> New contest?  Whose membership lasts the longest
> 
> Jeff




there are some here when the South Africa deal was going on, get 10 yr RCI for like $225 US when buying a unit, got 3-4 of them, units and 10 RCI deals.. i remember seeing someone that was good to like 2050 or some crazy number like that.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 24, 2012)

Carl,
Mine takes me to 2026, but they were free when I purchased.


----------



## gravityrules (Jun 26, 2012)

I never thought I would see the words 'FREE' and 'RCI' in the same discussion


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 26, 2012)

Will RCI be relevant in 5 years?

George


----------



## yma01 (Jun 26, 2012)

bogey21, I was wondering the same thing -lol  By then, each exchange fee will cost as much as the 5 year membership!


----------



## irish (Jun 26, 2012)

okay so i am going to pay RCI for another 5 years to NOT get the exchange i want???? NOT!!!


----------



## wrb1000 (Jun 26, 2012)

I renewed under the 5 year deal a few weeks ago.  Was feeling pretty good until I read Irish's comment - now I just feel a little stupid, lol.  Let's see 19 years of RCI times, say $60 a year average plus $110 average exchange fees.....  ugh.


----------



## Antunalu (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh great, i just renewed on Saturday and $499 for 5 years is terrible after hearing some of the deal some people got.


----------



## Amy (Oct 13, 2012)

Hophop4 said:


> ok I just called RCI and added 5 yrs to my account.  It is actually $267 for the 5 years.  No problem getting it.



Just want to mention this deal is still available via phone call.  (The info was not on my account page; and the online chat person had no clue.)  I just renewed a couple of days ago.


----------



## klpca (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks Amy! I had forgotten about this.


----------



## bass (Oct 19, 2012)

I am a weeks owner. I think it would be a good idea if RCI gave bonus points for exchange when you sign up for multiple years. Especially, when they raise the fees often. It would be an incentive for everyone.

Nancy


----------

